

A new Bitbucket - rkjaer
http://bitbucket.org/

======
rkjaer
The official post explaining the changes:
[http://blog.bitbucket.org/2012/10/09/introducing-the-
redesig...](http://blog.bitbucket.org/2012/10/09/introducing-the-redesigned-
bitbucket/)

